# Homemade submarine seized in Costa Rica



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2006)

Homemade submarine seized in Costa Rica - Yahoo! News

By MARIANELA JIMENEZ, Associated Press Writer 
1 hour, 40 minutes ago

SAN JOSE, Costa Rica - Tipped off by three plastic pipes mysteriously skimming the ocean's surface, authorities seized a homemade submarine packed with 3 tons of cocaine off Costa Rica's Pacific coast. 

Four men traveled inside the 50-foot wood and fiberglass craft, breathing through the pipes. The craft sailed along at about 7 mph, just six feet beneath the surface, Security Minister Fernando Berrocal said Sunday.

The submarine was spotted Friday 103 miles off the coast near Cabo Blanco National Park on the Nicoya peninsula.

"This is the first time in the country's history that a craft with these characteristics has been caught near the national coasts," Berrocal said in a statement.

U.S. Coast Guard, U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration agents, FBI and Colombian officials aided Costa Rican authorities in the operation, Berrocal said.

Two Colombians, a Guatemalan and a Sri Lankan were arrested and taken to the United States, since they were captured in international waters, Berrocal said.

Officials took the submarine to a Costa Rican Coast Guard station and were trying to determine its origins, the Security Ministry said. It was found with several tanks of gas, but Costa Rican authorities said the vessel, which had a bailer to keep out water, probably did not travel far.

So far this year, Costa Rican authorities have seized 18 tons of cocaine.

In March, the Colombian navy seized a 60-foot fiberglass submarine that likely was used to haul tons of cocaine out to speedboats in the Pacific Ocean for transportation to Central America and on to the United States. Three people were arrested and two speedboats seized during the operation, but no drugs were found.

Colombian authorities say smuggling cocaine by sea has become the top method of transport in recent years, as radar systems have made it difficult to smuggle drugs in small airplanes.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2006)

I read about this in Columbia about 2-3 years ago, too.


----------



## timshatz (Nov 20, 2006)

The only homemade Submarine I ever heard of was a sandwich.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2006)

Cute Tim...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2006)

Apparently this is becoming more common and the story I heard was submarine being built in Columbia. About 100km from shore! When first found the enforcement agents had no clue what a 60ft cylindrical object could possibly be used for and initially mistook it for a boiler.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow good story and info there.

Speaking of the kind of Subs that Tim is talking about though, I think I will go and make one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 21, 2006)

how clever! i'd love to see some shots of these subs!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

The one I was thinking of was supposedly being manufactured in Columbia in 2001 and was about 140ft long as I recall.

[Pic sources unknown]


----------



## Glider (Nov 21, 2006)

'Costa Rican authorities said the vessel, which had a bailer to keep out water, probably did not travel far'.


A submarine with a bailer to keep the water out has to be a first.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2006)

You then have to get the water out of the submarine...

Crazy idea surprised it got anywhere.


----------



## R-2800 (Nov 21, 2006)

thats a creative way of smugling drugs


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 22, 2006)

yes making a submarine is no mean feat, makes you wonder what they'd be capable of if they applied themselves lawfully.......


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

Well of course they would destroy the earth!


----------

